# Bay hippie outfitters 12/14 easy limits



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

As fast as you can catch them this morning with the crew from PRT! Give us a call to get in on some winter time fishing! Wade fishing or boat fishing ! 

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

